# taiwan moss is yellow



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

I have some taiwan moss in my 10 gallon shrimp tank, i used it to create a "moss tree". It was a bit brown when i got it but perked up a bit when i had it in my tank. I was only running 14 watts over the tank at the time but I just recently switched over to a new lighting fixture giving me 28 watts, 6700k. It's been around a week now with the stronger lighting and i expected the moss to grow crazy but the moss is looking yellow. I'm dosing the tank with 1 ml of flourish excel every day, weekly doses of sechem flourish. Ph is 7.5, ammonia is 0, nitrites is 0, and don't have a reading for nitrates at the moment because i ran out of the testing liquid. Water temp is 75F. Anyone have any suggestions on what i should do or know whats wrong? thanks.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

How long in total have you had the Taiwan Moss? It might just be getting used to new conditions.


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> How long in total have you had the Taiwan Moss? It might just be getting used to new conditions.


I've had the taiwan moss for over a month now. My old lighting was actually a 50/50 bulb so i don't know if that affected the moss in any way, i just changed it to a 6700k bulb last week when my order finally shipped in.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

it should be better now.. give it a few more weeks


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

Fish_Man said:


> it should be better now.. give it a few more weeks


Yea, i guess it probably just needs more time to adjust to the new lighting. I was thinking maybe it's a lack of nutrients since i'm dosing excel and theres not really alot of fish waste in the tank since its only 10 crs, 10 yellow and 8 bee shrimp.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

let us know after a few weeks if anything changes


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

Fish_Man said:


> let us know after a few weeks if anything changes


yea i'll keep you updated


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

this happened to me too

basically i had my moss waiting in a tank and the temp was 68 deg F, but when i transferred it into a main tank, the temp was 75 deg F and the moss went brown but eventually after a while, the moss eventually recovered


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

Byronicle said:


> this happened to me too
> 
> basically i had my moss waiting in a tank and the temp was 68 deg F, but when i transferred it into a main tank, the temp was 75 deg F and the moss went brown but eventually after a while, the moss eventually recovered


good to know that theres still some hope for my moss


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

If things continue to deteriorate, maybe cut your Excel dose in 1/2, or dose 1/2 2x a day to keep the concentration low? There are posts on other forums with people discussing Excel and damage to moss. It's a split of people who say things were better with/without excel.

I use CO2 now for carbon, but I used to use it daily. I never killed moss with it but had some bad reactions with different plants (vals, egeria off-hand). Excel works, but is based on glutaraldehyde a chemical biocide used to disinfect (kill stuff) and preserve (keep stuff from growing). I still use it in my fertilizer mixes to prevent fungus and to spot treat algae.


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

Mr Fishies said:


> If things continue to deteriorate, maybe cut your Excel dose in 1/2, or dose 1/2 2x a day to keep the concentration low? There are posts on other forums with people discussing Excel and damage to moss. It's a split of people who say things were better with/without excel.
> 
> I use CO2 now for carbon, but I used to use it daily. I never killed moss with it but had some bad reactions with different plants (vals, egeria off-hand). Excel works, but is based on glutaraldehyde a chemical biocide used to disinfect (kill stuff) and preserve (keep stuff from growing). I still use it in my fertilizer mixes to prevent fungus and to spot treat algae.


Yea i'll definitely keep that in mind, i've read that taiwan moss is alot more sensitive than java and flame moss. I've been using the same dosage on another tank that has java and flame and they're growing like weeds. I'll try the smaller doses 2X a day to see if it improves anything if my moss continues to turn yellow, or maybe reduce the amount i dose in general. Thanks for the advice.


----------

